# governor linkage puzzle



## joshazzam (Jun 10, 2010)

I recently acquired a craftsman lawnmower that was previously dismantled. I reassembled the mower and after rebuilding and cleaning the carb i got it started and running. The only problem i have is the governor to carb linkage and springs. I have tried several configurations and i just cant seem to figure out how it is supposed to go. I checked the schematics on the sears site and they don't show it assembled. I'd appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Model number please.


----------



## joshazzam (Jun 10, 2010)

*Model numbers*

Craftsman lists the engine model number as 143.016702. It's a tecumseh 6.75 hp. The mower model number is 917.388620. Thanks.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

This video shows the linkage and explains it pretty clearly:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

junebug1701 said:


> This video shows the linkage and explains it pretty clearly:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbl47ppCbBU


You can use this video to see the linkage layout, as that is just about the only thing correct. Don't listen to the narration, because this guy is way off base with the adjustments and operations of internal governors, he does not have a clue. 

Download the service manual for your engine and use the instructions there to set the governor, never try to adjust the governor arm to change the engine speed settings. The only adjustment that should ever be made to the arm is for the initial "static adjustment" period!


----------



## joshazzam (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to help. I'm off to mow some grass.


----------

